# Presentation leaders, get in here



## consume (Jan 23, 2017)

What do you like about your job?

What are things you know that others don't?

What are tips you would give new POGtls.

What advice would you give someone new to the job?

I've been ptl since right before the Halloween set... I survived the 48 hour Christmas reset.. toys kicked my ass...  cosmetics/hba has been kicking my ass, but I wrapped up today...


What is the positive outlook other than fixing other people's shitty departments and getting bitched out the first day after setting something, because one sign didn't come in...

(6yrs previous consumables leadership btw)


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 25, 2017)

consume said:


> What do you like about your job?
> 
> What are things you know that others don't?
> 
> ...



As Signing Team Member, my positive outlook for this is that alcohol exists, and I am of age to drink it.

I've only been Signing TM for a year, but I will say that so far this year it has been fucking brutal, the only positive I can see so far is that (almost) all of our Cosmetics Signing showed up this year, however, having absolutely everything move has been a nightmare.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 25, 2017)

consume said:


> What do you like about your job?
> 
> What are things you know that others don't?
> 
> ...


Christmas was brutal.  I feel like toys went well for us this year, and usually does..  Baby sucked,  cosmetics is limping along. 

I feel like pog has lots more knowledge than the average tm based on what other process interweave with ours.  Same with the tl.

Stay organized,  keep your team accountable to stay organized. Read everything you can get your eyes on: mysupport,  redwire,  merch update,  early/ late set notes, transitional manual. One sentence can save the whole day.


----------



## Tar Ghetto (Jan 25, 2017)

signingminion said:


> One sentence can save the whole day.


Quoted for truth!


----------



## PlanoBitch (Jan 25, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Christmas was brutal.  I feel like toys went well for us this year, and usually does..  Baby sucked,  cosmetics is limping along.
> 
> I feel like pog has lots more knowledge than the average tm based on what other process interweave with ours.  Same with the tl.
> 
> Stay organized,  keep your team accountable to stay organized. Read everything you can get your eyes on: mysupport,  redwire,  merch update,  early/ late set notes, transitional manual. One sentence can save the whole day.


I don't know what it is about the baby transition but it always sucks for us. Maybe it's all the building of displays, I'm not sure. And changing out all that backer paper from circles to stripes was a pain in the ass. Especially since most of our pogs didn't change as far as shelf heights and peg hook placements


----------



## PlanoBitch (Jan 25, 2017)

consume said:


> What do you like about your job? Seeing the finished product of all of our Hard work. I also like planning everything out. I'm wierd like that.
> 
> What are things you know that others don't?
> I've been with Target going on 15 years so I have a lot of knowledge but a lot of the TLs in my store have been with target almost as long so we all pretty much know the same things it's just how we utilize our knowledge that's different.
> ...


----------



## signingminion (Jan 26, 2017)

PlanoBitch said:


> I don't know what it is about the baby transition but it always sucks for us. Maybe it's all the building of displays, I'm not sure. And changing out all that backer paper from circles to stripes was a pain in the ass. Especially since most of our pogs didn't change as far as shelf heights and peg hook placements


The first day my poggies didn't read to change the paper.  And set most of the pegged sections...it's gonna be like that for awhile.


----------



## instockout (Jan 27, 2017)

Either the pog tl's in my district hated their jobs or they sucked at it, because half the stores in my district are hiring for Plano, and have been for the past two weeks if not longer.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 27, 2017)

instockout said:


> Either the pog tl's in my district hated their jobs or they sucked at it, because half the stores in my district are hiring for Plano, and have been for the past two weeks if not longer.



Or it was the "last two weeks" ;p


----------



## Unsilent (Jan 27, 2017)

instockout said:


> Either the pog tl's in my district hated their jobs or they sucked at it, because half the stores in my district are hiring for Plano, and have been for the past two weeks if not longer.



Just about every store in this state is hiring for presentation, and it really shouldn't be any surprise why.

On topic, connect with TLs in other workcenters and let them know what kind of support your team may (read: will absolutely) need ahead of time, instead of having them try to ask for it after the fact. It makes a whole lot of difference in how smoothly larger transitions will go. Supplies, keep your team supplied to help the whole thing run better. Lastly, keep an eye on the fixture room, I wish I could share a picture of mine without giving my store away, but it's a cart graveyard both in and outside of it, with metal poking in every which direction. Seems impossible, but allocate time after workload to have your team either clean it out or keep it tidy. A lock will work wonders.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jan 27, 2017)

Planning and organization are huge. Write your schedule based on what you will be doing each day. I like to start each week with the biggest sets and leave the splns for the end of the week. Your team needs to know what they are doing too. Set expectations and stick to them. Are they making signs and researching after setting an area? If corners were cut, make them go back and fix them, Read, yes read the transition manuals and make sure your signing tm reads them too. Teamwork between TLs. Have a daily or at the very least weekly update email. Let the other TLs know what you have coming up and what issues you may have run into.. i.e.If you let them know that the reason a graphic isn't up (didnt receive it/was damaged)they are able to speak to it at a visit.If they know you will be setting an aisle in their work center they won't waste their time remerchandising it the night beforeCross train all of you plano and pricing team members. All of them should be able to work either area in the event of call offs or huge workloads. Keep notes! What could you have done different during the cosmetic set (besides going on vacation)! Organize extra fixtures?extra team members for fullback? Recognize your team. They will be constantly be berated for things that are out of their control. Why is it so light? The base deck is dirty (it was wiped down not painted you twit) I think my favorite part of plano is taking an area that looks like crap and watching it come to life.


----------



## SrTLall (Jan 28, 2017)

Unsilent said:


> Lastly, keep an eye on the fixture room, I wish I could share a picture of mine without giving my store away, but it's a cart graveyard both in and outside of it, with metal poking in every which direction. Seems impossible, but allocate time after workload to have your team either clean it out or keep it tidy. A lock will work wonders.



If your fixture room is a disaster, you need to stop everything and spend how ever many hours is necessary to organize it.  I imagine a 10 second trip to the fixture room is taking 2, 3, 4, maybe 5 minutes, if you can't even move around it in.  Spend the time and take the hit on being red in TWT for a week, it will pay off exponentially every day thereafter.

Once organized, send the signing TM in there EVERY SINGLE SHIFT to maintain it, no ifs, ands, or buts about it (it is in their core roles to maintain the fixture room).  You will be surprised how much more efficiently a plano team runs with a clean and well-organized fixture room.  Stores/TMs who have never experienced a brand fixture room have a tough time visualizing the benefits, but they are extraordinary.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 28, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> If your fixture room is a disaster, you need to stop everything and spend how ever many hours is necessary to organize it.  I imagine a 10 second trip to the fixture room is taking 2, 3, 4, maybe 5 minutes, if you can't even move around it in.  Spend the time and take the hit on being red in TWT for a week, it will pay off exponentially every day thereafter.
> 
> Once organized, send the signing TM in there EVERY SINGLE SHIFT to maintain it, no ifs, ands, or buts about it (it is in their core roles to maintain the fixture room).  You will be surprised how much more efficiently a plano team runs with a clean and well-organized fixture room.  Stores/TMs who have never experienced a brand fixture room have a tough time visualizing the benefits, but they are extraordinary.




I'm sure the Signing Specialist TM will be more than happy to keep the fixture room in good shape, if they are given the hours to do it.
Since most of the time they are hardly given enough hours to cover the signing work they need to get done, getting the fixture room done tends to be a Sisyphean battle.


----------



## SrTLall (Jan 28, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm sure the Signing Specialist TM will be more than happy to keep the fixture room in good shape, if they are given the hours to do it.
> Since most of the time they are hardly given enough hours to cover the signing work they need to get done, getting the fixture room done tends to be a Sisyphean battle.


No more than 5 minutes a day, if that, is needed to maintain an organized fixture room.


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 28, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> No more than 5 minutes a day, if that, is needed to maintain an organized fixture room.



Depends on how onboard the rest of the store is. If everyone puts their things away properly sure. If they just leave carts and handbaskets of random crap in there constantly? Not so much.


----------



## SrTLall (Jan 28, 2017)

Tyrant said:


> Depends on how onboard the rest of the store is. If everyone puts their things away properly sure. If they just leave carts and handbaskets of random crap in there constantly? Not so much.


This takes care of itself if the signing TM spends 5 minutes max in there each shift.  If the plano TL is worth a damn, they would coach the people who left their stuff in there without putting it in the proper spot.  With the signing TM in there daily, it's pretty easy to figure out and narrow down who is dropping the ball.


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 28, 2017)

Unless TLs and ETLs are the ones dropping and running, and they do it after the Plano team leaves for the day. Some stores cultures are very selfish.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 28, 2017)

Tyrant said:


> Unless TLs and ETLs are the ones dropping and running, and they do it after the Plano team leaves for the day. Some stores cultures are very selfish.



Yep, can't tell you how many times I've come back from a couple of days off to find the fixture room crammed from one end to the other with crap because the SLETL had done a major reset and dropped everything without even trying to organize it.
The standard answers when you call attention to the clusterfuck is "We don't have time to do it.", "The shelves are too heavy for the girls to hang that high." and "We don't know where everything goes."
The time one is probably legit, nobody has enough time but its not like I'm given that time either.
Shelving, meh, I was always happy to help if someone asked but leaving it in a cart or leaning it so someone could knock it over and hurt themselves, no mas.
And I can't tell you how many times I offered at huddles to show people where everything went in the fixture room, to point where I was taken aside and told that I was being mean (probably because some of the people I was pointing out were ETLs and TLs)
So yeah, fixture room, a sore point.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 28, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> Yep, can't tell you how many times I've come back from a couple of days off to find the fixture room crammed from one end to the other with crap because the SLETL had done a major reset and dropped everything without even trying to organize it.
> The standard answers when you call attention to the clusterfuck is "We don't have time to do it.", "The shelves are too heavy for the girls to hang that high." and "We don't know where everything goes."
> The time one is probably legit, nobody has enough time but its not like I'm given that time either.
> Shelving, meh, I was always happy to help if someone asked but leaving it in a cart or stalking it so someone could knock it over and hurt themselves, no mas.
> ...


Yup, fuck all you fuckers who think it's the signing tm job to put your shit away/sort the fixture room.   It takes me a solid week to sort out the carts and grey bins on one side.  Only to realize half the bins were taken away by who knows...

...once I get it back to brand I will be sending out daily recaps calling out every person who fucks it up.  I've been doing it to tl to their faces.  If they walk away and refuse to put their stuff away I'm escalating it immediately. I'm done with getting behind through no fault of my own.  I ordered the fixture sticker pack,  but it's horrible compared to the fixtures we have.  Lots of printing pics off sap to label things.  Color coding of shelf space with washi tape.  It's on.


----------



## instockout (Jan 28, 2017)

I helped out another store last month with a remodel and there fixture room was kept clear  at all time, it made resetting so much easier.


----------



## signingminion (Jan 31, 2017)

instockout said:


> I helped out another store last month with a remodel and there fixture room was kept clear  at all time, it made resetting so much easier.


The couple days it stays brand my team gets their stuff DONE. Then some basic white girl tl decides she just can't be bothered to unlock the door,  aptl decides to not care if it's locked,  etc and BAM-six carts of stuff from twelve different people jammed so full they explode when you breath on them.


----------



## YourPPTL (Jan 31, 2017)

signingminion said:


> The couple days it stays brand my team gets their stuff DONE. Then some basic white girl tl decides she just can't be bothered to unlock the door,  aptl decides to not care if it's locked,  etc and BAM-six carts of stuff from twelve different people jammed so full they explode when you breath on them.


Sounds a little racist don't ya think. (Some basic white girl tl)


----------



## signingminion (Jan 31, 2017)

YourPPTL said:


> Sounds a little racist don't ya think. (Some basic white girl tl)


If it rolls around the store drinking psl in ugg boots...


----------



## YourPPTL (Jan 31, 2017)

signingminion said:


> If it rolls around the store drinking psl in ugg boots...


Wow........be nice


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Feb 1, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> If your fixture room is a disaster, you need to stop everything and spend how ever many hours is necessary to organize it.  I imagine a 10 second trip to the fixture room is taking 2, 3, 4, maybe 5 minutes, if you can't even move around it in.  Spend the time and take the hit on being red in TWT for a week, it will pay off exponentially every day thereafter.
> 
> Once organized, send the signing TM in there EVERY SINGLE SHIFT to maintain it, no ifs, ands, or buts about it (it is in their core roles to maintain the fixture room).  You will be surprised how much more efficiently a plano team runs with a clean and well-organized fixture room.  Stores/TMs who have never experienced a brand fixture room have a tough time visualizing the benefits, but they are extraordinary.



I know you didnt just say this. 

Our fixture room is perfect 95% of the time, but it doesnt "only take 5 minutes", it is not the signing tm core role to clean the entire fixture room and I am not "sent" in there to keep it that way.    Planogram tm are supposed to maintain the fixture room, but they "dont have time"

As a signing tm, I manage my time well, and make time to clean up the fixture because Im not a pig and dont like working in a sty, not because its my job.

Yeah, Im called "mean" too, but only by the lazy people.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Feb 1, 2017)

signingminion said:


> If it rolls around the store drinking psl in ugg boots...


None of my tl, plano team are "basic white girls".     Lazy comes in all colors.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 1, 2017)

YourPPTL said:


> Wow........be nice


I don't get paid to be nice outside work. 7hr adjacency is still not even half done after an entire shift. She didn't backup register, cover fitting room...but she got her sbux.

Nice is reserved for anyone who isn't a walking stereotype. Like so bad it hurts to near her privilege.


----------



## YourPPTL (Feb 1, 2017)

signingminion said:


> I don't get paid to be nice outside work. 7hr adjacency is still not even half done after an entire shift. She didn't backup register, cover fitting room...but she got her sbux.
> 
> Nice is reserved for anyone who isn't a walking stereotype. Like so bad it hurts to near her privilege.


We have a few just like that, but it offends me when you say white girl.  Lazy privileged people come in all colors and sexes.


----------



## SrTLall (Feb 1, 2017)

TargetOldTimer said:


> I know you didnt just say this.
> 
> Our fixture room is perfect 95% of the time, but it doesnt "only take 5 minutes", it is not the signing tm core role to clean the entire fixture room and I am not "sent" in there to keep it that way.    Planogram tm are supposed to maintain the fixture room, but they "dont have time"
> 
> ...


I was wrong about the 5 minutes. Most days it takes much less than that.

No where did I say it was the signing TMs job to clean the whole fixture room.  However, it is certainly the signing TMs responsibility to maintain the fixture room.  That's easy with a good partnership with the plano TL, and having a plano TL who actually drives a culture of accountability within the fixture room.


----------



## Unsilent (Feb 1, 2017)

My fixture room just goes from bad to worse and PPTL can't/won't spare anyone to completely overhaul it, after having 3 people quit around the time of the cosmetics set. Seven carts of random peghooks/wire fencing, three tubs of signing/cosmetics fixtures, two tubs of softlines fixtures, and the floor is so littered that the carts can't even move - and that's just inside the fixture room. Outside there are four pallets of shelves (just waiting to fall over), another six carts of peghooks/fencing, two flatbeds of signing fixtures and three tubs of cosmetics fixtures.

Like my favorite author says, if you can't be a good example, you have the obligation to be a horrible warning.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 1, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> I was wrong about the 5 minutes. Most days it takes much less than that.
> 
> No where did I say it was the signing TMs job to clean the whole fixture room.  However, it is certainly the signing TMs responsibility to maintain the fixture room.  That's easy with a good partnership with the plano TL, and having a plano TL who actually drives a culture of accountability within the fixture room.


They did away with core roles as part of ae 16. Lol. 

And I live in Maine,  work in nh. The demographics are all white girl around here sadly.  The one I'm taking about is the poster child for the term.  You have heard the term "basic white girl" right?  It's linked to white girls and their snowflake privileged existence...


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Feb 2, 2017)

signingminion said:


> They did away with core roles as part of ae 16. Lol.
> 
> And I live in Maine,  work in nh. The demographics are all white girl around here sadly.  The one I'm taking about is the poster child for the term.  You have heard the term *"basic white girl" right?  It's linked to white girls and their snowflake privileged existence...*



As a Basic White Guy, I agree with this entire statement.


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

Reported for harassment.

If you don't want me to learn, don't put me in a shitty position.

**Post edited to delete original offending post.
Commiecorvus*


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 11, 2017)

consume said:


> Reported for harassment.
> 
> If you don't want me to learn, don't put me in a shitty position.




He's not trying to harass you, he's trying to help you.
We try really hard to remain anonymous here so that Spot doesn't figure out what store we work at and give us a hard time.
Some of us don't work for Spot anymore so we can be a little more open but this is an *unofficial* site.
It says that in the warning when you sign up.
Target doesn't like us very much and has even shut us down to try and take out info by legal means.
Please don't give them a reason to fire or harass you.
Hardlinesmaster is a respected member here for a reason.
He wants to help.


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> He's not trying to harass you, he's trying to help you.
> We try really hard to remain anonymous here so that Spot doesn't figure out what store we work at and give us a hard time.
> Some of us don't work for Spot anymore so we can be a little more open but this is an *unofficial* site.
> It says that in the warning when you sign up.
> ...


Sure, while instead of trying to help me, mentions what state I live in and thinks they know what store I work in


Mods are as helpful as target leaders, apparently


----------



## signingminion (Feb 11, 2017)

consume said:


> Sure, while instead of trying to help me, mentions what state I live in and thinks they know what store I work in
> 
> 
> Mods are as helpful as target leaders, apparently


Seriously?  Way to define what a tl shouldn't act like. 

Come in "ask for help" then flip the fuck out when we don't blow roses up your ass. 

One person said they think they know what store in tx you work at.  99% of us don't care.  Only you know which store is at,  the other person can only guess. Get over yourself.  The way I see it you can apologize and learn to take criticism or leave now.


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

signingminion said:


> Seriously?  Way to define what a tl shouldn't act like.
> 
> Come in "ask for help" then flip the fuck out when we don't blow roses up your ass.
> 
> One person said they think they know what store in tx you work at.  99% of us don't care.  Only you know which store is at,  the other person can only guess. Get over yourself.  The way I see it you can apologize and learn to take criticism or leave now.


I'm glad you wasted your time


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 11, 2017)

@consume, I will get the mods to fix the issue. Spot might noticed it, too. Let's hope not.
@commiecorvus, please correct it.


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @consume, I will get the mods to fix the issue.
> @commiecorvus, please correct it.


Reported again for deformation of charterer, I know these mods don't give a shit but keep it up


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 11, 2017)

Again, I am getting the issue fixed.


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Again, I am getting the issue fixed.


Like you did every other score, that is red?


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 11, 2017)

What is even going on? Chill out...

Needlessly reporting things that don't need reporting is only going to get the mods mad at you for wasting their time.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 11, 2017)

My scores are green.


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My scores are green.


Pretty easy when your scores are generated by filling out surveys


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 11, 2017)

You are making me laugh. I work on the salesfloor & no time to pad surveys.
Now, back to the thread.


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You are making me laugh. I work on the salesfloor & no time to pad surveys.
> Now, back to the thread.


Doesn't every other pmt?


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 11, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @consume, I will get the mods to fix the issue. Spot might noticed it, too. Let's hope not.
> @commiecorvus, please correct it.




I'm doing the best I can here.
Feeling a bit like a cat in a room full of rocking chairs.


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm doing the best I can here.
> Feeling a bit like a cat in a room full of rocking chairs.


I do apologize, I get to have a fun conversion with hlmaster at work, I'm sorry it had to be broadcasted


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

Don't care though


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 11, 2017)

[Warning=HOW MANY TIMES DO WE NEED TO SAY THIS?] You want to stay under the frelling radar here. Which means no store numbers, not even in the tags and especial not in your name. We want you to have a safe and productive time here.[/Warning]


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> [Warning=HOW MANY TIMES DO WE NEED TO SAY THIS?] You want to stay under the frelling radar here. Which means no no store numbers, not even in the tags and especial not in your name. We want you to have a safe and productive time here.[/Warning]


Thanks mod


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

Eh fuck it, ban me


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 11, 2017)

Everyone has a bad day. Relax, you will be ok.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 11, 2017)

consume said:


> Eh fuck it, ban me



Everybody has a bad day.
I've already had people vouching for you dispite this whole thing.
Despite what you might think my job is not to ban people it is to make things run smoothly.


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

Vouching for what?


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

Eh, everyone knows where I live now thanks to hardlines master, what should I do here?


----------



## consume (Feb 11, 2017)

consume said:


> Eh, everyone knows where I live now thanks to hardlines master, what should I do here?


End it quickly, give me the courage


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 11, 2017)

It's done man, move on.

And I think so will be this thread.

Simpler to just shut it down and let it sink away, then go over this over and over.

Start fresh, make it a new day.


----------

